# 2 Screen Sections mit xrandr

## musv

Hallo, 

ich bin öfters mit meinem Notebook unterwegs. Unter anderem hab ich da auch einen 2. Monitor zur Verfügung, was ich bisher nie benutzt hab. Heute bin ich auf xrandr gestoßen, mit dem man on-the-fly den 2. Monitor anbinden kann. Das ist toll. 

Aber:

Aufgrund meines normalerweise 1-Monitor-Betriebs hab ich natürlich Xinerama nicht in die Use-Flags aufgenommen, will das auch nicht unbedingt, weil ich dann das halbe System neu compilieren darf. Zur Zeit hab ich halt das Problem, dass mein Enlightenment das Maximieren auf Vollbild über beide Monitore streckt. 

Was will ich:

Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal 2-Monitore im Dualbetrieb - aber nicht als Twinview / Xinerama sondern als 2 eigenständige Screen-Sections in der xorg.conf. Das hatte für mich den angenehmen Vorteil, dass ich die virtuellen Desktops unabhängig voneinander umschalten konnte. Geht das auch mit xrandr? In der Manpage gibt's eine Option --screen. Die bezieht sich aber scheinbar nur auf bestehende Screen-Sections.

----------

## musv

Scheint so, als gehöre ich mal wieder zur Ausnahmegruppe:

http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12

 *HowTo wrote:*   

> VI.6. No more multiple independent desktop
> 
> RandR 1.2 provides a big virtual screen where all outputs are placed. It is great if you like moving windows between monitors. But lots of people were used to have a single board with multiple independent monitors with one window manager on each of them. It's for instance nice if you want to switch between virtual desktops on one monitor without moving on the other one. 
> 
> It is not possible anymore with RandR 1.2 unless the window manager implements it, which is pretty rare as of today (only Enlightenment 17, XMonad and awesome do it). As a small workaround, most window manager have the ability to pin a window on all virtual desktop, which implements N desktop on one head x 1 single desktop on the other head. 
> ...

 

Das find ich jetzt ehrlichgesagt ziemlich suboptimal.

----------

## toralf

Jetzt hast Du genau meine Frage beantwortet. Ich habe ein Notebook mit 1440x900 und jeweils einen externen Monitor mit 1280x1024 (Office) bzw. 1680x1050 (HomeOffice). Unter Windows kein Problem, maximiere ich ein Fenster auf einem Monitor, wird die jeweilige Monitorauflösung angenommen. Und ich dachte, Linux könnte das auch  :Sad: 

Unter Linux gibts jedoch ein hübsches stretching über beide Monitore (wobei je nach "Standpunkt" des einen Monitors relativ zum anderen irgendwo immer eine Ecke fehlt ...

----------

## musv

Naja, wie ich vor ein paar Jahren mal rausgefunden hab, müssen die entsprechenden Windowmanager auch echtes Xinerama können. D.h. KDE und Gnome können es. In diesem Fall dürfte das Maximieren bei gesetztem Xinerama-Flag sich nur auf einen Bildschirm beschränken. Ob der e16 das auch kann, weiß ich nicht. Wie gesagt, ich hab früher immer 2 Screen-Sections  verwendet, weil ich das wesentlich praktischer finde. 

Richtig Mist ist, dass das Maximieren nur in der Höhe auf dem kleinen Monitor dann auch die Höhe des größeren Monitors annimmt. D.h. das untere Stück der Anwendung sieht man dann nicht. Dafür verantwortlich ist wahrscheinlich diese Zeile hier:

```
Virtual              2704 1050
```

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: 

Mit xrandr kann man sämtliche Maximierungsoptionen (vertikal, horizontal, gesamter Bildschirm) vergessen.

----------

## toralf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Naja, wie ich vor ein paar Jahren mal rausgefunden hab, müssen die entsprechenden Windowmanager auch echtes Xinerama können. D.h. KDE und Gnome können es. In diesem Fall dürfte das Maximieren bei gesetztem Xinerama-Flag sich nur auf einen Bildschirm beschränken.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mit xrandr kann man sämtliche Maximierungsoptionen (vertikal, horizontal, gesamter Bildschirm) vergessen.

 

Ok, d.h. mit xinerama flag sollte ich zumindest auf dem jeweils größeren der beiden Monitore dann ein Fenster maximieren können ?

----------

